# Kawasaki Brute Force/Teryx Left Side Crankcase Bearing



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

nFLOW has developed an updated, stronger, longer life expectancy left side crankshaft case bearing that is engineered to perform under the extreme conditions!

Price: $155 

Call 812-402-8282 with any questions!

nFLOW | Remanufactured Engines & Machining | ATV, UTV


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

i put one of these in my brute after i blew the bottom end and it seems well built vs. factory


----------



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

chrisd11 said:


> i put one of these in my brute after i blew the bottom end and it seems well built vs. factory


We appreciate your business Chris! Our customers have had great success with our left side case bearing ! nFLOW | Remanufactured Engines & Machining | ATV, UTV


----------



## Jake7995 (Oct 20, 2015)

Does this bearing require finish honing or line boring after it's installed?


----------



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

No, it does not require honing or line boring!


----------

